

To End Soccer Riots, Brazilian Club Forces Fans to Sit Next to Rivals - bdehaaff
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3047102/to-end-soccer-riots-this-brazilian-club-forces-fans-to-sit-next-to-rivals

======
Nadya
The other "outlandish approach" mentioned is almost more interesting and has a
tinge of humor to it, in my opinion.

>The Sporto Club do Recife hired fans' mothers to act as security guards, in
the hopes that everyone would be too embarrassed to fight in front of a mother
(it worked, too).

